# six month commitment



## dcguy86 (Jun 23, 2021)

Is there a way to get out of the department your in prior to your six-month commitment? I have a friend who just started and hates the department they are in?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 23, 2021)

I think after 90 days you can change departments.


----------



## Hal (Jun 23, 2021)

Were they hired in that department or did they job change into it? 

Short answer no. 6 months to change departments. 3 months to change key but stay in that department. 

If its something they physically can't do they could be accomodated to packing. But they may just need to ride it out.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> I think after 90 days you can change departments.


I think for DC it's different.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hal said:


> Were they hired in that department or did they job change into it?
> 
> Short answer no. 6 months to change departments. 3 months to change key but stay in that department.
> 
> If its something they physically can't do they could be accomodated to packing. But they may just need to ride it out.


They did a job change, I talked to them about it and they are just overwhelmed with all the new stuff. Told them give it time and they said they'll stick with it


----------

